# Lakota -sat 26th Nov 10pm -7am- £3



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2005)

This looks great!!  

GENER8R SOUNDSYSTEM FUNDRAISER

Room 1- Hard Tekno- Acid- Hardtek - NAH!!  

Room 2 - Hardcore- Jungle Tek- Breakcore - NAH!  

Room 3- Breakbeat- Drum and Bass- Ragga Jungle- Old Skool -OK  

Room 4 - Ska - Punk -  Reaggae -Disco- YEAH!!  


DJS- DMT KSS FUCKEDRIGHTUP PRANK dissadent KETWORKS32 HAVOK TURBOTWAT T.O.S.S.E.R.S TINKYWINK

Something for everyone and only £3 - 

Anyone up for it?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 22, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Anyone up for it?



Apparently so!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Apparently so!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 23, 2005)

Oi Kali whats wrong with the techno stuff, if ya want to see meh u need to pop in there !  ! !


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Something for everyone


but no deep house / Detroit / Jazzy D&B


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 23, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Something for everyone



No morris dancing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 23, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> No morris dancing.




Freak!!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 23, 2005)

After the events so far this week / month / year / decade / life....i will be as mashed as i can get i think


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> No morris dancing.


just had a mini-frisson about a single called "Postman's Knock" by the Albion Band they bizarely used to play at Tiffany's rock disco on a tuesday night back in 1976   





http://fp.millennas.f9.co.uk/cotsadpk.htm

... thinking about it, it was probably the only remotely danceable thing amongst all the air guitar "Free Bird" nonsense ...


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 23, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Freak!!!



Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.  

Local flava, innit.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 23, 2005)

_"Throw your hands in the air!!  Pagan posse!!!"_

Etc...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 23, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _"Throw your hands in the air!!  Pagan posse!!!"_



it's shambhala all over again


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 23, 2005)

No pic KRS ?


----------

